# Female Ram has swelling or growth on lower lip.



## Cichlid Dude! (Mar 15, 2011)

Geez, how many problems can a fish have? Okay, so I have successfully cured my fem. ram's popeye (I lost the fry though) and today I noticed that she has a blood colored growth (or swelling) on the lower left part of her mouth. She is fine otherwise and still has her appetite and everything, but she seemed to lose some color a day or two before I noticed the "growth". I'm not sure if it's a growth, it could be swelling, maybe from an injury? Her mate is a little rough on her sometimes, pecking at her face and nipping her, I believe this caused the color loss. There is still melafix in the tank water from the last treatment, I'm doing water changes to dilute it completely, but haven't reached that point yet. Her mouth still seems to function properly, and she is still vigorous, so I will keep doing every other daily water changes (to dilute the melafix) and keep a very close eye on her behavior. If anything else happens I will try and get in a post about it. Thank you everyone for helping me.


----------



## Cichlid Dude! (Mar 15, 2011)

And by the way, by "blood colored" I mean dark pink almost red, you know, fish blood colored.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

If you think they are fighting, separate them until she heals, keep water clean.


----------



## Cichlid Dude! (Mar 15, 2011)

They aren't really fighting, the male just nips her some.


----------



## Cichlid Dude! (Mar 15, 2011)

Also, she has no other symptoms at all, her color even came back.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

Cichlids can blame each other when fry die. If she takes any real damage, give them a break from each other. Likely they will make up in a week or two and spawn again.


----------



## Cichlid Dude! (Mar 15, 2011)

Yeah, actually her belly is already slightly swollen and bright pink so I think ramlets are on the way!!


----------

